# December Acquisitions: Starting with a bang



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Snagged something even more near and dear to me than the perfect patchwork harris tweed: the real deal BB striped fun shirt. NOS, unlined collar, properly sized, and a lightweight pinpoint that'll be a good bit cooler than the traditional oxford cloth:


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome....I have the opposite issue--I have a pinpoint and want to find an Oxford!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

What about attempted acquisitions? Went by JCPenny to pick up a pair of the Stafford boots for the "winter", but they are back up to $100. Will wait till they are on sale again.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bama87 said:


> What about attempted acquisitions? Went by JCPenny to pick up a pair of the Stafford boots for the "winter", but they are back up to $100. Will wait till they are on sale again.


Cyber monday coupon:
https://www.jcpenney.com/jsp/browse/marketing/promotion.jsp?pageId=pg40027100018&cm_re=S2-_-M2-_-CYBRMNDY


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

I actually had a 20% off coupon as well, but even with that 30% off they are still cheaper when on sale (I believe they were $59.99 last week) with no coupons. Thank you for the heads up though, I was hoping to get them for about $50 out the door.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bama87 said:


> I actually had a 20% off coupon as well, but even with that 30% off they are still cheaper when on sale (I believe they were $59.99 last week) with no coupons. Thank you for the heads up though, I was hoping to get them for about $50 out the door.


I got mine for $59.99 a few weeks ago. pulled the trigger since they are no longer selling online and the store had them in stock. Took it and ran before they run out of sizes. My girlfriend found it odd that I specifically made her go to JCP for the boots since we never normally shop there.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Ordered a couple Mercer OCBD's and while not really trad a couple army surplus watch caps. After searching long and hard the standard issue navy watch cap for $7 was the warmest and best fitting.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

-Target argyles
-Jack Donnelly Dalton slim fit chinos, with the coupon code.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Reuben said:


> Snagged something even more near and dear to me than the perfect patchwork harris tweed: the real deal BB striped fun shirt. NOS, unlined collar, properly sized, and a lightweight pinpoint that'll be a good bit cooler than the traditional oxford cloth:


Wow, that is an awesome shirt.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple new things. First, I liked the Lands End Lighthouse chinos an flannel trousers so much, I added a few more (and with the sale price what it was, I added a pair of flannel lined chinos to my order- I should've added two pair with how comfy they are):


I know these are the "traditional fit" chinos, but with AAAT's recent influx of LE Lighthouse chino purchases, I chuckled at the abbreviation "trad chino" on the tag:


This was one Mrs. OF and I got last night:


Backstory: growing up, we always had this tree skirt that my grandmother made for my parents wrapped around the base of our Christmas tree- it was just always one of those constants of the Christmas season. It turns out that when my grandmother made the one for my parents some 20+ years ago, she made a second (identical) one for me and my (at the time) future wife, and stored it in her cedar chest until she could give it to us for our first Christmas. So last night when we visited my parents and grandmother at their house, she gave it to us so we could carry on the tradition with one of our own. I don't know if it necessarily counts as a "trad" acquisition, but it was a really neat gift (and obviously sentimental to us)

EDIT: going to have to exchange the flannel trousers. I just measured and one inseam is 31.25", and one is 32" (I requested 31" inseams). QC strikes again.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

^Very nice, OF!










Just won an auction for some not needed ties:
Robert Talbott for Redwood & Ross, works out to a dollar a tie. These look like they're right out of OCBD's closet.
I especially like this darker one-


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Couple new things. First, I liked the Lands End Lighthouse chinos an flannel trousers so much, I added a few more (and with the sale price what it was, I added a pair of flannel lined chinos to my order- I should've added two pair with how comfy they are):


OF, you are a bad influence. LOL. After seeing your post, I ordered a couple pairs of LE pants for myself (flannel-lined khakis, and a pair of the flannel trousers).


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I could very well post this in Thrift Brags, but since they are actually my size and fit perfectly (a rarity in these parts), 
I am a happy camper and will be putting them to immediate good use. Hope it doesn't sleet any time soon..


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> ^Very nice, OF!
> 
> These look like they're right out of OCBD's closet.


I was thinking the same thing  I especially like the dark one as well. Love the flowers.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Monocle said:


>


Very nice--and great photography.

I really need to acquire some nice shoes. I've struck out on a number of purchases lately.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Wow. Those are destination shoes. Nice score.



Monocle said:


> I could very well post this in Thrift Brags, but since they are actually my size and fit perfectly (a rarity in these parts),
> I am a happy camper and will be putting them to immediate good use. Hope it doesn't sleet any time soon..


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Out of season, but I've been wearing them around the house trying to break them in.

1950s Florsheim spectators in brown calf/white scotch grain


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tubachristmas here I come!!


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

The Wife bought me this for my birthday. Feels thinner than I thought it would, but it is beyond expectations.

https://store.archivalclothing.com/products/archival-sweatshirt-gray


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

^ very nice and happy birthday. How is the elasticity of the cuffs and waistband - sometimes on other brands (I've never owned one of these) I find those aren't tight enough and the sweatshirt loses shape?


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

The elasticity is very good. The fabric content has just a tiny bit of poly to help keep the shape. 

The cut is my favorite part. It is a little longer and trimmer than what you'd find at J. Crew in the same style. It has a nice slubby texture and almost feels as if it will break in a bit.

Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Z.J.P said:


> The elasticity is very good. The fabric content has just a tiny bit of poly to help keep the shape.
> 
> The cut is my favorite part. It is a little longer and trimmer than what you'd find at J. Crew in the same style. It has a nice slubby texture and almost feels as if it will break in a bit.
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes.


Thank you for the great review. It is now on my list of to-buy items.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the great review. It is now on my list of to-buy items.


My pleasure.

I have handled Archival Clothing's other offerings before, and they all feel like they are made of iron. A friend of mine has their sadly-no-longer available button cardigan and swears by it.

It's a bit pricey, but I think there is a good chance you will be satisfied.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

While I was looking at Redwood & Ross ties I came across this nice Redwood & Ross trench for thrift store prices so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

orange fury said:


> Couple new things. First, I liked the Lands End Lighthouse chinos an flannel trousers so much, I added a few more (and with the sale price what it was, I added a pair of flannel lined chinos to my order- I should've added two pair with how comfy they are):


Priced right now at $24.99 w/ free shipping, I might as well get another pair, doh!

Brian


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

x-post from the November acquisitions thread. Took delivery of my Filson tin cloth short cruiser yesterday but only just got around to trying it on today. I like it so far. The color is a darker shade of brown compared to my Gustin waxed trucker which has orange hues and is a lighter brown. Definitely worth the money. Now I can't wait to get my British millerain oiled navy canvas cruiser from Lawless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie (Nov 14, 2014)

Bama87 said:


> What about attempted acquisitions? Went by JCPenny to pick up a pair of the Stafford boots for the "winter", but they are back up to $100. Will wait till they are on sale again.


If attempted acquisitions count, I attempted to acquire a pair of AE Park Avenues at Nordstrom Rack for about $120. Half size too small. Tried and tried to will them to fit. I think it's been said here, though, that "Fit is King" so I just went with a pair of Broletto brogue-less cap-toe oxfords for not much less; had to get something as it was my last decent opportunity to get a pair of dress shoes to wear with my suit for an event on Thursday.

Before finding this corner of the Interwebs, I would have had no clear idea what brogue, cap-toe or oxford meant so... baby steps.


----------



## Clyde R. (Mar 7, 2005)

No pics yet, but I just acquired a rather nice side vented Chipp navy blazer in very good condition from a certain website that sells used goods. It appears to have hand-sewn pick stitching and it fits me well, if a tad loosely. 

I did find it interesting that it has a non-functional lapel button hole; a couple of BB Golden Fleece blazers I have feature functioning lapel button holes with the little threads below the button hole, to secure a flower's stem. I read somewhere once that some American tailors didn't trust button hole makers with the task of desecrating their lapels with button holes...or something to that effect.

Any thoughts or additional input from the collective?


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Just got these beauties on ebay! I did not need another pair of Black LWBs, but they are vintage Florsheim and they are ALMOST new old stock. They look like they have been worn 3-4 times. The seller didn't really know what he had.



Oddly, these are almost too big for me. I have 3-4 other pairs of these and they are 11.5C and one pair is 12B. All of the other 11.5C fit fine, but these are possibly too long and too wide.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Christmas is coming, and my goose will be cooked, if I keep spending money on myself. However, I am keeping an eye on any pending sales in my favorite shops.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Christmas is coming, and my goose will be cooked, if I keep spending money on myself. However, I am keeping an eye on any pending sales in my favorite shops.


40% off BB tailored clothing today, LOL. :devil:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you! My goal is to make it past the Christmas day before pushing the purchase button on anything else. Going cold turkey for a few weeks. I can make it. I can. Really.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> 40% off BB tailored clothing today, LOL. :devil:


Uggghhh. I wish I hadn't seen that. Picked up two pairs of gabardines.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> 40% off BB tailored clothing today, LOL. :devil:


Yes, picked up a sport coat and flannels. Not sure if the post Christmas sale would get me a better deal but I'm happy with a full canvas jacket for 3 bills. Ties are on sale Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you get your corporate discount on top of that?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Yes, picked up a sport coat and flannels. Not sure if the post Christmas sale would get me a better deal but I'm happy with a full canvas jacket for 3 bills. *Ties are on sale Saturday.*
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, didn't need to know that, I've been drooling over their tartan bow ties recently...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not exactly trad, but this bad boy came in today:


Made from plastic sheep from China (acrylic), but it'll be fun for Christmas parties.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Now, I ask you: Why the hell can't more people dress classy like this?


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Do you get your corporate discount on top of that?


Was told that corporate wouldn't stack on the sale price. Wouldn't take it online either. If anyone was able to get 55%, they get a hat tip from me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

2nd acquisition of the day. Happened to stop by a Marshall's and discovered that, in the couple months since I've been there last, they suddenly started carry Brooks 346 stuff. With the money I've spent there in the past, you'd think they would've called me when they started offering cords for $30. In any case:


They also had a pair of tweed Bills M2's, but unfortunately they were unlined and ridiculously itchy. Sad day.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Now, I ask you: Why the hell can't more people dress classy like this?


I LIKE my horrible sweater SIR!  :biggrin:


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Haven't been around much, but I have been making a couple acquisitions, one I'm particularly fond of is this duffle coat I got off the bay. Not sure how it compares to a genuine Gloverall in terms of warmth, but I like it. Vintage Chaps RL, USA made, wool blend, leather and plastic toggles. I also really like that this one is lined (viscose IIRC), it goes on really easily over a tweed which is something I've read people are not always happy about with the Gloverall's.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like a winner to me, especially since it's from when Ralph still ran Chaps. Great find!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

As a Gloverall owner, I can attest it's a pain in the butt to get on and off.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> As a Gloverall owner, I can attest it's a pain in the butt to get on and off.


Agreed. They are a pain.

TDO- That looks awesome! Very nice find. Some of that old Chaps stuff isn't too bad.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> As a Gloverall owner, I can attest it's a pain in the butt to get on and off.


Ditto.

I'm occasionally tempted to take mine to the tailor and see if he can add some sort of lining along the upper part of the back and inside the sleeves just to make it easier to get on and off when I am wearing tweed coat or wool sweater.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

orange fury said:


> Not exactly trad, but this bad boy came in today:
> 
> 
> Made from plastic sheep from China (acrylic), but it'll be fun for Christmas parties.


very nice sweater.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I'm occasionally tempted to take mine to the tailor and see if he can add some sort of lining along the upper part of the back and inside the sleeves just to make it easier to get on and off when I am wearing tweed coat or wool sweater.


I've worn my Golverall more frequently of late and will add to the chorus that they are not the easiest coats to put on or remove. I'm also not sold on overall warmth. The toggle closures don't seal out the cold as well as, say, the button closures on a pea coat.

Having said that, I still think they look cool, and TDO found a handsome one.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

gamma68 said:


> I've worn my Golverall more frequently of late and will add to the chorus that they are not the easiest coats to put on or remove. I'm also not sold on overall warmth. The toggle closures don't seal out the cold as well as, say, the button closures on a pea coat.
> 
> Having said that, I still think they look cool, and TDO found a handsome one.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. I love the charm of my Gloverall, with the rope and wood toggles, but it's not a very functional garment.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. I love the charm of my Gloverall, with the rope and wood toggles, but it's not a very functional garment.


I don't know, I think mine is probably about the warmest coat I've ever worn! I wear mine in -15 degree temps and haven't felt cold. There's also usually a tweed, sweater, oxford underneath, but still...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

These came in:


ordered the 9's and the 10's, sending the 10's back (WAY too big). The 9's are slightly loose without socks but fit perfect with thick socks. So I'm officially a 9 in the mocs and a 10 in the boots.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

orange fury said:


> These came in:
> 
> 
> ordered the 9's and the 10's, sending the 10's back (WAY too big). The 9's are slightly loose without socks but fit perfect with thick socks. So I'm officially a 9 in the mocs and a 10 in the boots.


Congrats on getting delivery of a pair before Valentine's Day. Sounds like the sizing worked out as expected for you. Make sure to check this thread for lacing ideas. I've got mine tied up like a pair of kiltie loafers with Eastland knots instead of tassels:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...r-Bean-Rubber-Mocs&highlight=rubber+moc+laces


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ordered a new shirt in Arctic Waters from MyTailor.com.









I don't have any striped dress shirts and though I only wear one on Sunday morning it seemed like a good idea. BD collar with French cuffs, 'cause I love cufflinks.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> Congrats on getting delivery of a pair before Valentine's Day. Sounds like the sizing worked out as expected for you. Make sure to check this thread for lacing ideas. I've got mine tied up like a pair of kiltie loafers with Eastland knots instead of tassels:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...r-Bean-Rubber-Mocs&highlight=rubber+moc+laces


Thanks, I think the mocs are the only one not sold out right now. But yeah, ordering boots in October for my late November birthday turned out to be a good idea lol.

and thanks for the heads up, I may do that. I was going to turn down the tongue (a la OPH), but I wasn't sure if is like exposing the printing on the underside. I don't know, we'll see.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> These came in:
> 
> ordered the 9's and the 10's, sending the 10's back (WAY too big). The 9's are slightly loose without socks but fit perfect with thick socks. So I'm officially a 9 in the mocs and a 10 in the boots.


Just as we told ya! Enjoy!!


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Another pair of JD Dalton slim fits. 

LE 10 wale cords. 

LE repp tie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^ Those handwritten notes never get old. I just had a pair of the stone slim Daltons in the other day. I'm looking forward to my olive pair from the Kickstarter campaign but those won't be in 'til January.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> I've worn my Golverall more frequently of late and will add to the chorus that they are not the easiest coats to put on or remove. I'm also not sold on overall warmth. The toggle closures don't seal out the cold as well as, say, the button closures on a pea coat.
> 
> Having said that, I still think they look cool, and TDO found a handsome one.





hardline_42 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. I love the charm of my Gloverall, with the rope and wood toggles, but it's not a very functional garment.


At some point I intend to trade up to the Brooks Brothers version, which is lined and has a zipper behind the toggles, both of which are big improvements.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

(I will also post this to the "Best Shetland under $100 Thread)

(I will also post this in the December's Acquisition Thread)

So, finally, both of my Shetlands came: the Brooks Brothers Red Fleece and the LL Bean one.

Below are the links to each and photos of me wearing them.

I wish I could bring more information that Orange Fury already did, but basically, his descriptions of the two are spot on. 

First as to price. I bought the BB one on sale for 30% off its $98.50 full price, so it cost me $69 (it's now another 10% off). I bought the LL Bean one on sale for 20% off its $49.50 full price so it cost me $39.60. 

Overall, I like the BB one better, but that is for very specific-to-me reasons which I will explain. More generally, the BB one is a bit thinner (not cheap or flimsy, but thinner) than the Bean one. The BB one is also a touch more refined: the wool is less rough and the seems and hems are a bit more finished. And the BB is a bit more fitted (not tight or "slim" but not as boxy as the Bean one). 

Since a Shetland is a bit of a rough sweater - boxy and less refined is fine - hence, there is nothing wrong with the Bean one (which also smells more wooly than the BB one). My impression is that the Bean one will last longer. 

That said the Bean one's cuffs and waistband have a touch less elasticity than the BB one - which is one of the reason I like the BB one better - I hate when my sweaters just hand (I like to create a small overhand of material at the waist band and I like to be able to push the sleeve up and have them still look tight when I pull them back down. Also, and this is the one that is purely based on my body shape, the BB fits me better as it is a narrower one and I'm 6'1" and 150lb - the Bean one has a bit too much extra material on me that just rolls. 

The other reason I prefer the BB one is that it has saddle sleeves; whereas, the Bean sleeves are clearly sewn on with a seem right at the shoulder. To be sure, Duvel has gotten into my head about this feature, but he is right: the saddle shoulder just feels better and more traditional (and subtly enhances the looks). 

While, from a pure monetary perspective, the BB is not worth $49 more (or even $30 on the sale prices), for my personal enjoyment, I prefer the BB one even for the extra money. Again, though, the Bean one is a very good sweater and great value. 

That's it - that is everything I have to say about these two Shetlands.

Here are the links:

This is the Red Fleece one:



This is the Bean one:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If the rain comes, they run and hide their heads... unless they have a Bean Trail Model Raincoat. These are going to be next year's hot fashion item--mark my words, people will be selling them on eBay for a grand each.

Incredibly simple and light but _tres _functional. And yellow. I'll be ready if the rain comes.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

There's no love for the humble Bean Trail Model rain jacket? It really is a nice thing.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Duvel said:


> There's no love for the humble Bean Trail Model rain jacket? It really is a nice thing.


It's only been three hours and it's a friday night. I might be sitting at home studying but other people are probably out having a life.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nah, I doubt it. Apologies. Too caffeinated today.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been interested in purchasing this very coat. Have you tested it in the rain yet?



Duvel said:


> If the rain comes, they run and hide their heads... unless they have a Bean Trail Model Raincoat. These are going to be next year's hot fashion item--mark my words, people will be selling them on eBay for a grand each.
> 
> Incredibly simple and light but _tres _functional. And yellow. I'll be ready if the rain comes.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, and it held up very well, surprisingly well for a jacket that is relatively thin--that is, I stayed completely dry where the coat covered me. But I think it is important to note that the jacket is thinner, in fact, than it appears in the photo, really just a shell. Surprisingly, though, it is fairly warm, and it definitely keeps the water out.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I have this coat in hunter green, and my wife has it in yellow. We love 'em.



Duvel said:


> If the rain comes, they run and hide their heads... unless they have a Bean Trail Model Raincoat. These are going to be next year's hot fashion item--mark my words, people will be selling them on eBay for a grand each.
> 
> Incredibly simple and light but _tres _functional. And yellow. I'll be ready if the rain comes.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought it for when I choose the bicycle for my work commute. I think it is a great jacket. It feels classic, and it's something that you can easily slip over a sweater.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Orgetorix said:


> At some point I intend to trade up to the Brooks Brothers version, which is lined and has a zipper behind the toggles, both of which are big improvements.


I didn't know that! I was watching a BB duffel coat a while ago and probably would have bid on it had I known this.

Anywho, I also had another very important outerwear e-thrift show up today. Some of you may remember my initial dissatisfaction with the Beaufort I got a month or so ago, well I think I just got the jacket I should have bought in the first place










A green Border size 46 that I think is going to be perfect. I'll know for sure on monday when I try to get it on over a tweed, but I'm highly optimistic. Oddly enough, this one is the exact same vintage as my Beaufort, 1995, but in substantially better condition, and I paid less money for it, turns out Popinjay was right about the pricing of Borders vs. Beauforts! Both jackets need to be waxed but I'm going to either do it myself of wait till next summer, as I can't stand to part with them to let Barbour do it so soon after I finally found them. One interesting thing I noticed, and I'm quite pleased with is that even though they're both from 95, my border is lined in Dress Gordon where as my Beaufort had already made the switch to the Barbour Tartan, so 95 may have definitely been the official transition year for the tartan lining, just for trivia sake.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^They use different lining pattern for different color jackets. If memory serves, isn't your Beaufort brown, while the Border is green? I've seen many green Beauforts of a much more recent vintage with the same pattern as above.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Reuben said:


> It's only been three hours and it's a friday night. I might be sitting at home studying but other people are probably out having a life.


 As I sit and post sometimes at my odd hours (I work from home, for myself and have a lot of - far from total though - control over my schedule ), I often wonder what people with normal lives do. I've posted questions at 5am, looked back at 5:30 and, when there is no response, thought, well that's odd, until I realize that all normal people in the world are still asleep.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Yes, and it held up very well, surprisingly well for a jacket that is relatively thin--that is, I stayed completely dry where the coat covered me. But I think it is important to note that the jacket is thinner, in fact, than it appears in the photo, really just a shell. Surprisingly, though, it is fairly warm, and it definitely keeps the water out.


I like it and have something similar that is older and heavier and ready to be replaced - this might be a post Xmas (hopefully) sale purchase for me. And I like the yellow - basically it says, "I'm a yellow raincoat - you want to make something of it."


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, exactly. Rain jackets like this were born to be yellow! It's also a color that I find goes well with grey or blue khakis, or some faded jeans, and is a nice contrast to a lot of sweater colors.



Fading Fast said:


> I like it and have something similar that is older and heavier and ready to be replaced - this might be a post Xmas (hopefully) sale purchase for me. And I like the yellow - basically it says, "I'm a yellow raincoat - you want to make something of it."


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel: I'll see your Bean raincoat and raise you a Bean Anorak :biggrin:-



went with red on FF's suggestion, glad I did. A bit brighter than I thought, but I really like it. I thought the fit was a little long at first, but if I'm wearing, it means it's raining- so the longer torso/more coverage is a plus:



excuse the basketball shorts, I woke up an couple hours ago and still haven't showered lol


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, OF. And I'll call you, with my discontinued Mountain Classic Anorak.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Nice, OF. And I'll call you, with my discontinued Mountain Classic Anorak.


Very nice :thumbs-up:! I wish they still carried that one (maybe they will in the spring). After they discounted the Maritime Anorak to 1/2 off, then I threw in a 10% off coupon and $10 giftcard, I paid a touch over $20 for mine- at 75% off, I think it was a great deal. Also, they're out of small in the Garnet now, so I apparently ordered at a good time lol.

I do like your rain coat a lot though, I've wanted a yellow rain jacket for a while.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Nice, OF. And I'll call you, with my discontinued Mountain Classic Anorak.


This is the Bean anorak that I remember.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

One of my favorite jackets.

It occurs to me that most of my winter and adverse weather outerwear is Bean. I've got the field coat, the Baxter parka (newer version), that anorak, the rain coat, and the boots.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my trench in the mail, and wore it yesterday, just in time for a big rain.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is awesome, popinjay!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Duvel said:


> That is awesome, popinjay!


Thanks, I'll have to show off the lining sometime, it's a nice red and black tattersall. It also came with a button in wool liner (there's even a lining for the sleeves) and the wool over collar. I'm wearing it today without any of the liners, as it's pretty nice out now.

I do have a question for the community though, I took the epaulets off because I just didn't like the way they looked on the raglan sleeve. I wanted a cleaner shoulder. 
So my question is, should I remove the button and little loop that held the epaulet? Or just keep them? Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome coat PJ - it looks like it is in incredible shape. For authenticity, I'd think about putting the epaulets back on as that coat is so Trench-coat trad with all its doohickeys and such that it seems a shame to change anything. That said, it's your coat, so enjoy it as you want to, but at least try it a bit both ways before you do anything. I love that it has the liner and wool over collar.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Awesome coat PJ - it looks like it is in incredible shape. For authenticity, I'd think about putting the epaulets back on as that coat is so Trench-coat trad with all its doohickeys and such that it seems a shame to change anything. That said, it's your coat, so enjoy it as you want to, but at least try it a bit both ways before you do anything. I love that it has the liner and wool over collar.


Definitely good advice, and kinda my line of thinking as well. Thanks!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


>


Nice trenchcoat! Who is the maker? I know many have a similar look, but it reminds me a lot of my vintage BB trench.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Nice trenchcoat! Who is the maker? I know many have a similar look, but it reminds me a lot of my vintage BB trench.


Well it's from Redwood & Ross, but the tag says made in Made in Poland, I don't see any other tags on it to give me any more info.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd leave the epaulets on. They're part of the military heritage of the design, and - along with the grenade loops and such - help distinguish it from a more pedestrian single-breasted raincoat.

I used to have one of those back in the 80's/early 90's. It got a little small (cough), so I got rid of it. I'd love to have another. I always tied the belt (like a robe) rather than using the buckle.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I picked up a similar raincoat here on the exchange years ago and have almost never worn it, partly because the sleeves need to be let out, and partly because I never felt old enough to wear a proper double breasted raincoat.

PJ is making me think I should pull it out of the back of the closet


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

On my way to Whole Foods this morning, I got an email that JAB had 70% + 20% off. Well, there's a JAB across the street from WF, so I stuck my head in. Left with a navy duffle coat for just $142. I had been wanting a car coat or top coat that was slightly shorter than 3/4 length and I've been passively thinking of picking up a duffle for a couple of years now. This might quell the voices shouting "outwear" in my head for the rest of the winter. Might.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

leisureclass said:


> I picked up a similar raincoat here on the exchange years ago and have almost never worn it, partly because the sleeves need to be let out, and partly because I never felt old enough to wear a proper double breasted raincoat.
> 
> PJ is making me think I should pull it out of the back of the closet


I definitely feel the 'not old enough thing'. I'm just kind of pushing through that feeling though. Today is my first day really wearing it and I have to say, it is extremely functional and (imho) looks pretty good too.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Inspired by Patrick's example, I ordered a couple of LE Drifter vest sweaters, navy and burgundy. They're cheap and even cheaper now on sale. I was selfish and violated my no-purchases-for-me unitl after Christmas rule, but this is different. I don't just want these. I need these.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Two Christmas bow ties from the recent Cordial Churchman sale:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Two Christmas bow ties from the recent Cordial Churchman sale:


I like both, but I'm in love with that bottom one- the pattern reminds me of the first Topster I bought. That looks incredible, is it wool?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I like both, but I'm in love with that bottom one- the pattern reminds me of the first Topster I bought. That looks incredible, is it wool?


Both are combed flannel cotton.


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

Just a single burgundy tie from yesterday's Brooks Brothers sale after holding back on buying anything during November for me.


----------



## Dr.Piper (Dec 5, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> (I will also post this to the "Best Shetland under $100 Thread)
> 
> (I will also post this in the December's Acquisition Thread)
> 
> ...


I'm late to the party, but appreciate this excellent review. I have a Bean Shetland in a forest-y green and enjoy it.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

Two ties from the BB sale yesterday: #1 stripe in Burgundy/Gold, #3 stripe in navy/gold.

Edit: did not want to double post, but wanted to make everyone aware that the BB Red Fleece shetlands discussed in this thread are on sale for $59 today.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Just because it's currently tweed season doesn't mean madras season isn't still approaching:


Vineyard Vines "Breaker Pant" in "Bayside Blue/Pelican Plaid", NWT from eBay. Unlined and super, super comfy (and madras-y, and summer-y).


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Just because it's currently tweed season doesn't mean madras season isn't still approaching:
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines "Breaker Pant" in "Bayside Blue/Pelican Plaid", NWT from eBay. Unlined and super, super comfy (and madras-y, and summer-y).


Man, I really like these. So jealous. What did they set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Man, I really like these. So jealous. What did they set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks! They were $41 after shipping, down from $95 retail.

I really like VV and some of the other "neo-prep" brands. As maligned as they tend to be around here, if you're into that overall look, they're a great deal when discounted.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^That's a great deal. I agree with you. I really like the VV Murray Shirt (no whale visible), and I'm a big fan of Southern Tide.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> ^That's a great deal. I agree with you. I really like the VV Murray Shirt (no whale visible), and I'm a big fan of Southern Tide.


One of my favorite shirts is my VV Slim Fit Whale Shirt- the plaid pattern hides the whale logo pretty well. The collar length is surprisingly decent too.

In college I had 3 Southern Tide shirts and a pair of the Channel Marker chinos that I loved. I had a local seamstress attempt to slim them down, and she absolutely destroyed all of them- I ended up having to donate them. Until that point, they were great clothes and I wouldn't hesitate to buy more.


----------



## Clyde R. (Mar 7, 2005)

FLCracka said:


> ^They use different lining pattern for different color jackets. If memory serves, isn't your Beaufort brown, while the Border is green? I've seen many green Beauforts of a much more recent vintage with the same pattern as above.


Hmm, interesting. God bless the internet. I have an older Border, but I need to break it out and figure out when it was made. It is a 46 and too big for me now as I have lost a little weight since buying it.

Barbour USA said it could be taken up, but I've been dawdling on sending it to them.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll post pictures later but I recently thrifter a sweet Brooksgate 60/40 jacket. No wool tartan lining, alas, but otherwise perfect. Still has the charge receipt in the pocket and a movie stub, too.


----------



## jolly bellin (Jun 25, 2010)

Received 3 madras shirts and a sailboat print shirt from Lands End yesterday. Used a gift certificate from last Christmas and only cost me $28.00.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

WillBarrett said:


> I'll post pictures later but I recently thrifter a sweet Brooksgate 60/40 jacket. No wool tartan lining, alas, but otherwise perfect. Still has the charge receipt in the pocket and a movie stub, too.


The real concern here is what movie did they see?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I recently acquired one of these...

Naval Officers Boat Cloak


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Very cool. I really like it. But I must ask, how and when do you plan to wear it?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

gamma68 said:


> ^ Very cool. I really like it. But I must ask, how and when do you plan to wear it?


With dinner dress uniform.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

EastVillageTrad said:


> With dinner dress uniform.


Fantastic. I really hope you'll post a photo in the WAYWT thread after the occasion.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Clyde R. said:


> Hmm, interesting. God bless the internet. I have an older Border, but I need to break it out and figure out when it was made. It is a 46 and too big for me now as I have lost a little weight since buying it.
> 
> Barbour USA said it could be taken up, but I've been dawdling on sending it to them.


The first two digits of the barcode is the year it was made.

https://inner-city-style.blogspot.com/2013/09/how-old-is-your-barbour-easiest-way-to.html


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> Fantastic. I really hope you'll post a photo in the WAYWT thread after the occasion.


+1.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

mhj said:


> The first two digits of the barcode is the year it was made.
> 
> https://inner-city-style.blogspot.com/2013/09/how-old-is-your-barbour-easiest-way-to.html


Wow, thanks so much for posting that! My border is from 1988, apparently.


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I recently acquired one of these...
> 
> Naval Officers Boat Cloak


Amazing. Did you find this locally?


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Picked up some PS from Jim Thompson


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

One more


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Ordered this Schoffel scarf from Farlows before I left for vacation, and it was the first thing I pulled out of the waiting crate of mail.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

LE Drifter Sweater Vests arrived, navy and burgundy. Perfect. Recommend going with your measured size.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Brown Talbott wool/silk pheasants!


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

zeppacoustic said:


> Brown Talbott wool/silk pheasants!


I have that tie too. Italian wool? I love Talbott wools. They are usually kinda meaty and cozy.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Monocle said:


> I have that tie too. Italian wool? I love Talbott wools. They are usually kinda meaty and cozy.


Since it's wool/silk I'd put good money on it being woven in England. I've got near enough a dozen of them, everything from fox hunters to the one with Scotties I wore today, and I can't say that there's an emblematic I like better.


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well I feel like I have officially become a member now. Bought this beautiful coat from TweedyDon (I think that's a rule for new members? Its not official until you have a purchase from TD under your belt? Haha)





Don't mind the wrinkly shirt and pants. Threw them on for some color contrast to see how the jacket looked.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my JCP Stafford Harris tweed today. I'll do a full review/comparison later, but long story short- I like it a lot:



also got our Christmas tree in today. Fake, but 2,400 tips, pre-lit, and 7.5 feet tall (with my grandmother's tree skirt from earlier in the thread):


also Mrs. OF ordered her Christmas gift to me this morning. Not going to post it until I get it on Christmas, but we'll leave it at my wife is awesome.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Solid fake tree OF. Now you just need ornaments. Here is our dwarf tree, still going strong after about 6 seasons:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

If anyone has a Saks Off 5th outlet near them, they've got a pretty decent deal on socks. Buy 2 pair, get 2 free. Got these cashmere blend argyles for a total of $40.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

For 8 clams, an early-years LL Bean tartan button-down in nearly perfect shape. It has big collar leaves and a nice, nice roll. Found it hanging in the back of a shop that specializes mainly in antique furniture and knick-knacks. I wasn't even looking for clothes, but it popped out at me and said, "Take me home!" The fit is absolutely perfect, nice and generous while also fitting in all the right places.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Forgot to post this from a couple days ago, bought a lands end cotton sweater vest (I wanted a thinner vest so I could wear it under a sportcoat, this fits the bill perfectly):


also, received these today courtesy of Topsider via the exchange - NWT Ralph Lauren cords:


I'm dropping these and two other pairs of cords off at my tailor tomorrow, now if it'll just get reasonably cold...


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

Used the NMWA 20% off code to go on a little Drake's pocket square binge this weekend:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just this morning I went to my favorite department store and picked up 2 items:



A Chaps leather jacket (on sale)



and a small tie clip


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fred G. Unn said:


> Used the NMWA 20% off code to go on a little Drake's pocket square binge this weekend:


Nice squares. NMWA?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Fred G. Unn said:


> Used the NMWA 20% off code to go on a little Drake's pocket square binge this weekend:


Very nice. I love #2.

Gamma - My guess is No Man Walks Alone. https://www.nomanwalksalone.com/


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Correct. Lots of grail stuff... if you have lots of money and a style that goes beyond Trad.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice jacket and tie clip Howard. The tie clip has a bit of the "Machine Age" to it in its design - it will look good on. Enjoy


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

took advantage of the 20% bean coupon:
For $80, I couldn't say no to this even though its the cabernet/white and not the traditional navy/white (now it's at 99.99.... NOTE: the navy/white is 111.20 at 20% off right now w/o coupon)








Also, took the plunge at $39.60 with my first bean shetland: (NOTE: it looks like bean is offering the same price today w/o coupon)









The ragg wool's are on sale as well at $40 right now if any one is interested (didn't take the plunge since i stocked up on lambswool sweaters already):


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Fading Fast said:


> Nice jacket and tie clip Howard. The tie clip has a bit of the "Machine Age" to it in its design - it will look good on. Enjoy


I got them because they were running a sale at my department store, Chaps is a good company they've been in business for almost 40 years and they sell a wide variety of items for you to purchase. Like shirts, pants, shoes and cologne to name a few.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

sskim, I think the cabernet/white is a nice option. I might be tempted to pick it up myself except that it hasn't gotten cold enough yet to pull out the vintage blue one I have. I hardly need another.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just fyi, I dropped by the dreaded outlet mall when I was traveling between home and the town of my alma mater this past weekend. I wanted to take another stroll through the PRL store. I was actually pleasantly surprised. They had a few tennis sweaters on sale that looked just like the ones online--I could not tell the difference. Their ocbds with the pony-riders look identical, also, to what I see online. Same with the rugby shirts--I picked one of those up to replace the one I bought a couple of years ago too small. It is amazingly comfortable in the correct size!

On the downside, except for the tennis sweaters, I didn't see any other sweater that did not have the pony rider. Too bad, as some of the wool crewnecks were nice looking otherwise. 

Also, there is not nearly the selection that you will see online.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Completely the wrong side of year for these, but $15 shipped during Lands End's 40% off/free shipping sale:


A bit thicker fabric than my Ralph Lauren ones, but I can always use more madras shorts (especially at that price)


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Are ya ready for some Christmas?


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got my olive chinos and tan cords from Jack Donnelly's Kickstarter. The cords are nice. I am leaving town tonight but I'll post a review of the fit soon.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Are ya ready for some Christmas?


I am so beyond jealous of this it's not even funny. That is awesome, who is the maker?


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Thought it was time to get new winter boots, so I headed over to the local LLB.









I think I'm going to like these.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Picked up a pile of BB argyle socks today. All 50% off at the outlet. Not the best, I know, but for $6! Will buy a pile of OCBDs on the day after Christmas too. Also, a big pile of stuff from LLBean coming my way.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Strong.


Reuben said:


> Are ya ready for some Christmas?


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Just ordered my very first Vineyard Vines shirt!


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

Reuben said:


>


Love those trees


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually bought these Sheltons last July, but they've only arrived here to me this week.
First day wearing them and very comfortable too.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I am so beyond jealous of this it's not even funny. That is awesome, who is the maker?


Brooks Brothers of course, but because of some slacking on behalf of the seller it's looking like these might not arrive by Christmas. If they don't I'll be most displeased.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received two new Shetlands in the mail today:


The left is a navy LL Bean, the right is BB RF. I like.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I rarely venture into a thrift store. As I think I've mentioned before, I just don't have the patience for the hunt. Today, given that I have two weeks to goof off, I went into the town of my alma mater to play around, and I decided to drop in on what I would think of as kind of a top-end consignment place, where they're choosy about what they put out for sale. And there it was. A lovely Balmacaan overcoat in a brown tweed, complete with rugged leather buttons. The consigner actually had three coats in the racks. One was way too big in the shoulders, while fitting elsewhere. One was just this much too short in the sleeves, but otherwise perfect. The winner was a perfect fit in all respects. The label says Richman Brothers; I have no idea what that was, but I'm guessing it's a men's store of old somewhere here on Midwestern prairie. There's a tag in in the inside pocket where one could write the saleman's name, the date of purchase, and one's own name. The blanks are not filled in. I checked it thoroughly for any defects; there are none. It was all of $25. My intuition, based on seeing the clothes my dad wore and that I grew up with, is that it dates to the 1960s or 1950s. 

The thrill of this find gives me fresh insight into why people "thrift." I'm not going to get hooked, though.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

orange fury said:


> Completely the wrong side of year for these, but $15 shipped during Lands End's 40% off/free shipping sale:
> 
> 
> A bit thicker fabric than my Ralph Lauren ones, but I can always use more madras shorts (especially at that price)


Now is thie time to stock up on madras at a discount. I almost pulled the trigger on these, but I already have a few pair of madras shorts that I don't wear.

Brian


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Regarding my recent coat acquisition, it is much like Woody's--image provided here for illustration, and for compensation of my sad lack of decent photographic means right now.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's hard to think about madras this time of year, at least for me. But I do like these. If I wore shorts, I could see myself wanting to grab these.



vwguy said:


> Now is thie time to stock up on madras at a discount. I almost pulled the trigger on these, but I already have a few pair of madras shorts that I don't wear.
> 
> Brian


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> It's hard to think about madras this time of year, at least for me. But I do like these. If I wore shorts, I could see myself wanting to grab these.


In this part of Texas, shorts are just a way of life lol. With how much of the year is hot though, i keep an eye out for madras and linen at good prices


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received a navy Lands End surcingle in the mail today:


i actually bought it several weeks ago, but even though I'm a 32 waist, the 32 belt was too small, so I had to exchange it for a 34. Pretty decent belt though, especially considering I got it during the sale for $20/free shipping.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Received a navy Lands End surcingle in the mail today:i actually bought it several weeks ago, but even though I'm a 32 waist, the 32 belt was too small, so I had to exchange it for a 34. Pretty decent belt though, especially considering I got it during the sale for $20/free shipping.


I was always taught (and it has served me well) that you buy your belts one size larger than your actual waist/pants size. By the way, I like that one much better than the Lacoste branded one you frequently wear.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> I was always taught (and it has served me well) that you buy your belts one size larger than your actual waist/pants size. By the way, I like that one much better than the Lacoste branded one you frequently wear.


See, I've normally done that, but this one said it had "stretch" and I wasn't sure how much (not much, for the record). But yeah, I bought this to replace that Lacoste one, that was more functional than anything. When I lost weight, my leather dress belts became uncomfortable between sizes, so I stuck with the Lacoste. Even though those fit now, I do like the stretchiness from time to time.


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've ordred two shirts from Ratio Clothing. A lavander broadcloth and a Pink/blue mini-check Tattersal. Also ordered a bottle of Tom Ford For Men.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Stopped by Kevin's to pick up a few Christmas presents and ended up getting a bow tie for myself as well:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

New Christmas tie from Bird Dog Bay....


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Cool! This put a smile on my face.



FLCracka said:


> New Christmas tie from Bird Dog Bay....


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Just as a point of reference my LLB surcingles ingles are REALLY stretchy so much that I bought my actual waist size or possibly a size down.


orange fury said:


> See, I've normally done that, but this one said it had "stretch" and I wasn't sure how much (not much, for the record). But yeah, I bought this to replace that Lacoste one, that was more functional than anything. When I lost weight, my leather dress belts became uncomfortable between sizes, so I stuck with the Lacoste. Even though those fit now, I do like the stretchiness from time to time.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> New Christmas tie from Bird Dog Bay....


I almost got this one instead, but quail are nearer and dearer to my heart than duck.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Grail item for me- a Tiffany engine turned belt buckle with my initials hand-engraved. It was my Christmas present from my wife to commemorate our first Christmas:










Also, I picked up some black and cordovan Beltmaster straps:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

You have selected your spouse well, young Jedi. That is a wonderful gift. LOL, I will pray that you have gifted her equally as well!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

A fine buckle like that deserves a proper American alligator strap!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> A fine buckle like that deserves a proper American alligator strap!


I had a question about the construction of the buckle. I know you have one of these, would you mind checking my question in the Q&A thread?


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Stopped by Kevin's to pick up a few Christmas presents and ended up getting a bow tie for myself as well:


Sweet tie.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

just this morning I went to my department store and I bought this:



a pair of black dress pants by Craft And Barrow ↑


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So we all know how I am about flannel shirts. LL Bean for some reason has the MacNeil, Buchanan, and Wallace tartans from last year available at $35/apiece in M, L, and XL as part of their current sale. I don't know if they found some dead stock or what, but I just picked up one of each.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

7 pair of Bill's chamois cloth khakis from STP (3 from myself and 4 from my mom) for an average of $50. Merry Christmas to MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Took advantage of the Brooks Brothers Post Christmas (Boxing Day here in Canada) sale and scooped up two pairs of Milano corduroy pants, one grey/taupe, the other a dark tan for pretty much 50% plus 20% on top of that because it was the 26th.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Personally I rarely wear black trousers. But who could fault you for such a sensible purchase?



Howard said:


> just this morning I went to my department store and I bought this:
> 
> a pair of black dress pants by Craft And Barrow ↑


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

3 BB OCBDs and this suit:


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> So we all know how I am about flannel shirts. LL Bean for some reason has the MacNeil, Buchanan, and Wallace tartans from last year available at $35/apiece in M, L, and XL as part of their current sale. I don't know if they found some dead stock or what, but I just picked up one of each.


Got that Buchanan last year. Love it!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I ended up with a one of the cotton shawl collar cardigans from Target from the parents. Nothing fancy but surprisingly warm, and a nice piece to wear in this climate.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

For anyone interested, Brooks has their Own Make cashmere 3/2 navy sport coat at roughly 57% off. Almost pulled the trigger.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Took advantage of the Brooks sale to complete my OCBD collection - I bought an ecru, pink, and red/white unistripe OCBD at the $53ish/apiece price. I think 4 blue, 2 white, 2 pink, 2 ecru, 1 blue/white stripe, and 1 red/white stripe will be enough to get me by for a good while :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> Personally I rarely wear black trousers. But who could fault you for such a sensible purchase?


I'm a 38/30 OR a 38/32 and for the past couple of years, my waist size fluctuated up and down but it's stayed the same. I don't know what it is, either my butt's big or I'm losing weight?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I followed my wife into another consignment shop the other day and emerged with three perfect old Robert Talbott ties (handsewn for long-gone local men's shops, per the labels) for $5 total. My wife tells me these places mainly get their clothing from estates, so essentially I'm wearing the neckties of dead men. I don't care. Conversely, I am honoring their sartorial legacy.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Finally got the lambswool cardigan from O'Connell's.



It's everything I was hoping it would be. Wonderfully heavy, thick, and rugged. I just need a pipe to complete the picture, ha!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yodan731 said:


> Finally got the lambswool cardigan from O'Connell's.
> 
> It's everything I was hoping it would be. Wonderfully heavy, thick, and rugged. I just need a pipe to complete the picture, ha!


I get kinda bleary eyed looking through the O'Connell's website, such a mind boggling array of stuff. If I had 100k to blow and a very large house, things would get interesting. One of these days I am gonna bite the bullet on a pair of the horizontal corduroys.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Managed to find a pair of olive Bill's M2s flat front and with a one inch cuff at a consignment shop for $10. Great find and almost perfect fit.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I followed my wife into another consignment shop the other day and emerged with three perfect old Robert Talbott ties (handsewn for long-gone local men's shops, per the labels) for $5 total. My wife tells me these places mainly get their clothing from estates, so essentially I'm wearing the neckties of dead men. I don't care. Conversely, I am honoring their sartorial legacy.


You're one step away from thrifting, Duvel.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ordered my first LL Bean Chamois shirt in Apple Cinnamon plaid this afternoon. Unfortunately it's on backorder until Feb 15, so it'll be a couple months before I can try it, but at least that color is available again (it hasn't been for a while).

i wasn't big on the pattern when they first came out with it, but the more I looked at it, the more the color scheme screamed "autumn" at me. Hopefully it's just as good in person.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a slippery slope.

Even so, I would have narrow parameters. I can really only stomach to thrift neckties, outerwear, and sportcoats. Everything else, including shirts, sweaters, and shoes, has been too close to somebody else's body.



gamma68 said:


> You're one step away from thrifting, Duvel.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Finally got myself a pile liner for my Barbour Border, just about the only one on the bay shipping from within the country and it still had it's original packaging, it's made in New Zealand. It's about 50 degrees here though, so it may not be used for a while.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Assuming the weather predictions are on target, you should be getting a chance to test wear that new liner within the next week to 10 days!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Duvel said:


> My wife tells me these places mainly get their clothing from estates, *so essentially I'm wearing the neckties of dead men.* I don't care.


Dead men who might have hung themselves with those neck ties. Did'ja ever think of that?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Unlikely. I believe that kind of item would be retained by law enforcement as evidence.

Thank you for the gruesome thought, though.



Peak and Pine said:


> Dead men who might have hung themselves with those neck ties. Did'ja ever think of that?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, I like to bring a little cheer around the holidays.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Ordered a 3/2 sack blazer from Brooks Brothers at about 35% off. The own make Cashmere 3/2 was a much better deal, but the versatility of the 1818 won out in the end. Some folks say you can never have too many blazers. I wonder if they would agree after seeing my closet and I wonder if they could help convince my wife...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know why they say that, if they're talking about the classic navy blazer. I have three: a heavier one for winter, and two lighter ones for the warmer months. It seems to me that having anything more is just redundancy. When it comes to sport coats, of course, there is much more variety to be had, and I am all for owning as many different kinds of 3/2-roll sport coats as one can.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

My collection goes a bit beyond the classic navy blazer and I'm lumping navy sport coats into the mix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah, well, that's a horse of a different color!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

At least that's how I rationalize my purchases...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Bit slow in posting this, buy my Everlane OCBD came a few weeks ago (link to it on the site below - much better pictures than I could take) and I really like it. For $55 I think it is a solid offering.

First, I love BB's must-iron OCBD and consider it the gold standard - I have several and plan to always have several, but I like trying others out.

I bought Everlane's "classic blue" (which isn't available this moment on the site, but will be available again - I guess Christmas cleaned them out) - the color is very similar to BB's blue in that it is a blue with heavy grey undertones. I love BB's color and equally love this one - if an OCBD is blue-blue it doesn't work for me.

Also, this one has an unlined collar which I really like. The fabric of the shirt is slightly less substantial than BB, but it is softer and feels very natural. As a non-dress shirt OCBD, i.e., as a casual OCBD, the Everlane is a really nice material both in feel and in look (it came out of the washer and low-temp dryer not wrinkled, not pressed - perfect for a pair of casual chinos or jeans). Since they are sized in S-M-L etc., it can only be, IMHO, a casual shirt as dress shirts need more exacting sizing. Even though the collar points aren't long, the collar has a slight roll, but for true traditionalists, there is no where near enough roll.

Two other notes: (1) the third button down in the back of the collar is hidden (or European, I believe it is called) in that it doesn't show through to the outside (the two front ones are normal button downs) and there is no locker loop (which I miss). I wish the third button in the back of the collar was normal, but it doesn't really bother me (it seems like an attempt by Everlane to be different for no reason) and (2) the fit is slim (or in BB's world, I'd equate it to an extra slim [Orange Fury, a medium would work perfectly for you as you like your shirts to fit the same way I do]). For those who don't want a slim fit - my guess is you'd have to forget it, sizing up will probably only result in a slim shirt with too long arms and a too-looser collar.

Overall, I'd give it a solid B+. I love the color, fabric, the unlined collar and the price is very fair, but to be a better option for many, it needs to have more than just a very slim fit and that hidden button in the back of the collar is odd (and I want a locker loop).

https://www.everlane.com/collections/mens-shirts/products/mens-oxford-lightblue

Note: the "classic blue" is out of stock, so I linked to the "light blue," but if you are interested, I'd wait for the classic blue to return


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From the BB sale...


----------



## The Yankee (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't have pictures since they're being tailored but I picked up two pairs of pants (heavily discounted) from Paul Stuart today -- one's a really nice "wine" color (grey-green, a very washed out olive, if you will) and the others are a lightweight khaki gabardine. The former have belt loops, the latter have side tabs.

Quite excited! I've never been able to find anything at PS in my price range before.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Thought I'd be starting '15 with a bang, but instead I'm ending '14 with one. This Harris Tweed Taransey SC showed up today, much sooner than expected. It'll need the requisite tailoring, and even then it's a little long in the body, but I can live with that.










Anyway, I'm still expecting to start '15 with a bang, as I've got a couple of items on the way from Brooks Travener. Stay tunes.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally bought a pair of GTH pants. Brooks Holiday Corduroys. I've wanted a pair for awhile but just couldn't justify the $150 plus price tag. They're on sale now for $64.00 and I couldn't hold out any longer


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FJW said:


> Finally bought a pair of GTH pants. Brooks Holiday Corduroys. I've wanted a pair for awhile but just couldn't justify the $150 plus price tag. They're on sale now for $64.00 and I couldn't hold out any longer
> 
> View attachment 13730


I love mine:


----------

